# IRN eggs!



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all, been a minute since I been around, but i got some birdy news to share with some birdy people!

I have a clutch of 4 good eggs from my blue male and grey female Indian Ringnecks!
Pretty eggcited over here!!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations Greg


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*Congratulations... I wish my pair would lay eggs, instead of just mating every day 4 or 5 times a day for 3 months now.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your eggs and best of luck on this new and very exciting journey!!  
I hope everything goes well and will be anxiously waiting for some pics of the chicks!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*that is very exciting! I would love to see the chicks when they hatch 
I would love to see the proud parents too!*


----------



## CloudySkies (May 19, 2014)

Oh, I just love IRNs! My not-so-secret wish is to someday get one. Good luck with the eggs!


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the nice comments!
So all four eggs hatched and the babies are doing awesome!
The biggest chick is 3x as big as the smallest, considering there was a 6 day difference in hatch time.
The parents are doing a great job so far, and now that the babies are getting a little bigger I think I can start helping out with the feeding and start to play with them a bit.

Anyways, here is the biggest chick, his/hers eyes are just starting to open today, and the others dont look to be far behind(except the aforementioned PeeWee)

And here i thought baby budgies were so ugly they are cute..... looky at this guy 
This is about as close to owning a pet dinosaur as Ill ever get 









ETA: mom is a wild aviary raised gray that will not tame down, dad is a talking and loveable blue....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, it's really good to know all your eggs hatched and the chicks are doing well, congrats!! arty:
I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow and feather up, I also wouldn't mind a couple of photos of the parents, if possible.
Thank you so much for sharing your journey with us! :2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! Your little chick definitely has the dinosaur look going on, Greg! :laughing:

Congratulations on the successful hatching of all four eggs. 
I hope your chicks all grow up healthy and happy -- AND that you post lots of pictures for us to see. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on the chicks! arty: :congrats: They're beautiful, in a prehistoric way  
I'm sure they'll grow up both happy _and_ healthy. Can't wait to see more pics, and as aforementioned, of the parents as well


----------

